# GIK, BPT, and Empirical Audio win Best Sound at RMAF



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the 2nd year in a row, Steven Stone named us Best Sound in Show.

http://www.avguide.com/blog/rmaf-2011-report-digital?page=2

A quick picture of the front of the room with our Art Panels and all the other audio jewelry on this page










Bryan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Bryan,
A hale and hearty congratulations to you and your team. That is wonderful news and certainly well deserved.
If I had not vowed to never use Emoticons, I would be going crazy with them... So happy for GIK!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good job, Bryan. I know you guys work hard to achieve a level of quality well above the status quo. I am bummed I could not make RMAF this year. I'll express what JJ and I feel. 

:dancebanana: :highfive: :woohoo: :fireworks2: :fireworks1: arty: :yourock: :dancebanana:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanx for the assist on the Emoticons. Perfecto....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's too funny.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Those art panels are just too beautiful.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks

The last couple of years we brought one set of 3 panels done in Sepia tones. This year, we thought we'd do something a little brighter and more colorful. Also, having 2 pair instead of 1 set of 3 gives me a lot more flexibility in what goes where in the room. What's not shown is 4 Tri Traps in the corners and 2 Q7D diffusers on each side for reflection control.

This room had an excellent soundstage this year.

Bryan


----------

